# EMPLOYMENT AVAILABLITY



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Like the old saying "If you don't have a hook in the water, you won't catch fish", I thought I would throw this hook in the water:

I'm a recent graduate of FSU (Dec 07, Business Marketing GPA 3.53), and I'd like to try to find an employment opportunity in the local area. Most of the positions I've interviewed for are not in the local area and before I give in and take one of these offers, I wanted to see if there's not someone reading the Forum that either has a position or knows someone that might have a need for an entry level college graduate. If you're interested or have a lead on an opportunity, please PM me or call Garrett, 450-4755. </TD>


----------



## snookboy15 (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck with the job search! I know how hard it is for college grads to find work, especially in this area. I just moved to Destin 6 months ago with a good resume for someone only out of college for a year and cannot find a job outside of waiting tables or retail (non-management). Keep your head up!!!


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

If it were me, I would try the manufacturing plants in FWB, Milton, Crestview, . I wanted to work manufacturing when I came out of college, started at Monsanto, but the better companies, in my opinion, (and I have not been in the market for a while,) would be FWB industrial Park. Head hunters can help, but, with no experience, they probably will just sit on it. Good luck, but as you said, college degree in this area, is not much help too you, unless, you want to try insurance salesmen,, I have a cousin, who started selling life insurance for major company, (and they are always looking for people), and first year, he made over 40,, after 5 years , as District manager now, makes over 100,, doesn't like it, but likes the money. Good Luck.


----------

